# Just bought an old New Braunfels smoker....Help, has anyone seen this model?



## from02infinity (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello, I just picked up this New braunfels smoker-grill for $25.00. I have never seen another one like it (and I have looked all over the web).  I have no idea how to use it, if anyone could point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.  One thing I will say, it is extremely well built, and very heavy.


----------



## nwdave (Oct 22, 2010)

No help from me, BUT it sure looks like you scored a great deal.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks like you made out on that deal, i have never seen that type but it looks like the firebox is on the left bottom?


----------



## from02infinity (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.  Even though I didn't know what I was getting, 25.00 dollars seemed more than reasonable and it came with a new waterproof outdoor cover.  I'm just hoping someone has seen or has this style and can give me some tips.  Thanks.


----------



## from02infinity (Oct 22, 2010)

Thought I might add an extra pic or two.  Maybe that will help.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well I have never seen one but I owned a brinkman that looked a lot like that one. The only thing I can lend a hand might be try an google the new braunsfel nmae and see what comes up. So Welcome to SMF.  You'll like it here for there are a lot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are a lot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## from02infinity (Oct 25, 2010)

Used this smoker this weekend to make Beer Can Chicken and it worked incredibly well.  I used the firebox and hickory chunks....Excellent


----------



## chefrob (Oct 25, 2010)

i like that one...........never seen it before but i like it.


----------



## huskerchef01 (Oct 26, 2010)

The grill / smoker you have was sold by Sams Club several years ago.  I still have the one I purchased and it has been a great grill / smoker.  I do not use it much anymore as I have moved on to a smoker that I can control the temperature for long periods without adding charcoal all the time.  You should be able to use hardwood in this grill also.  To grill add charcoal in the main box either direct or indirect.  To smoke, use the offset box below.  Did you get the V shaped plate that will go in the main box for smoking?  You do not need the V, but it will direct the meat dripping to a small hole in the bottom of the main box that allows the drippings to drop into a can below.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 26, 2010)

Huskerchef01 said:


> The grill / smoker you have was sold by Sams Club several years ago.  I still have the one I purchased and it has been a great grill / smoker.  I do not use it much anymore as I have moved on to a smoker that I can control the temperature for long periods without adding charcoal all the time.  You should be able to use hardwood in this grill also.  To grill add charcoal in the main box either direct or indirect.  To smoke, use the offset box below.  Did you get the V shaped plate that will go in the main box for smoking?  You do not need the V, but it will direct the meat dripping to a small hole in the bottom of the main box that allows the drippings to drop into a can below.


nice first post and thx for the info.............now go over to roll call and introduce yerself, welcome aboard!


----------



## from02infinity (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you very much for your reply.  It does have the "V" shaped drip plate but the small drip cup is long gone.  I sanded and re-sprayed the grill last weekend and it looks almost brand new.  Then smoked some Beer Can Chicken...  I used the firebox with hickory chunks and your right I had to almost continually add charcoal throughout the cooking process to maintain an even temp.  What smoker did you upgrade to?  Thanks again.


----------



## huskerchef01 (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought a big green egg just over a year ago.  It has been a learning curve using it, but I love it.  I can put a large brisket on, close the lid and 18 hours later open the lid to some really good eating.  I cooked a lot of good meat on that model of grill / smoker.  I have several friends that want to take it off my hands, but I am not sure if I want to get rid of it yet, evan though I have not used it since I got the egg.  I would think you got a good deal for $25.00.  I don't remember exactly what I paid for mine, but $250 range seems to stick in my head.  I remember it was all i could do to lift the box it came in, into the back of my pickup.  I spent a long half day assembling the grill.  You are correct, it is a heavy duty and well built grill.  Mine has been out in the Nebraska cold and heat with not a lot of protection and it is still in excellent shape.  I had to have a machine shop make me some new charcoal grates, but other than that everything is in good order.


----------



## gman16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Have this exact model, i have done a little upgrading and this is a great smoker. It hasnt had a single bad smoked item ever.


----------



## mcd9600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Were you ever able to find out some information on this smoker.  Or find away to control the temperature.  I just brought one this week.


----------



## mcd9600 (Jul 6, 2012)

GMAN16 said:


> Have this exact model, i have done a little upgrading and this is a great smoker. It hasnt had a single bad smoked item ever.


What upgrades have you made to the smoker?  I am very interested.


----------



## sskyking (Jul 12, 2012)

mcd9600 said:


> Were you ever able to find out some information on this smoker.  Or find away to control the temperature.  I just brought one this week.


Judging from you pictures it appears that you have three baffles to control heat / smoke.  Closing all of the dampers should reduce airflow and therefore bring the heat down.  Conversely, opening the dampers will increase air to the fire and raise the temps.  The bottom side damper is probably intended for grilling only.  The firebox damper should be your primary heat control and the top side damper is essentially acting like the chimney damper on a vertical smoker.


----------



## mtnwalker (Jul 30, 2012)

El Dorado.....only bad thing is the vents are sideways...so a strong wind can disrupt airflow....I like vertical chimneys best.........use top vent closed /bottom open to keep in heat/smoke...use top open to help air flow and less smoke...


----------

